

Ask HN: UserVoice or GetSatisfaction? - thomasswift

Do you use either? What are your thoughts on them?
======
paul9290
I like them both on principal, but GetSatisfaction needs to remove forcing
your users to sign up to leave a comment! Should be no barrier because if
there is Im gone and would say those who felt compelled to say something are
too.

------
thorax
Depending on what you're using it for, there's also our featurelist.org --
which is free and lets you export your data out if you so desire.

~~~
thomasswift
I think this might be a little more what I was looking for. I will have to
sign up.

